# Dodge Durango



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Folks

Looking for some feedback on the Durango as I may purchase one. What are they like to drive, whats the reliablity like, etc, etc


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I initially wanted a Dodge Nitro and ended up getting a Jeep Cherokee. I went into the showroom and the salesman whispered to me that the Dodge is a crap car! I wasn't quite sure what to say! I would say to just test drive one and see whether you like it. The thing with cars is that everyone has a different opinion about it. I love the Jeep but I've heard a fair few negative comments about it. Same as I don't like the Durango (don't like the shape!) but that's not to say that it is not a good car.

For what it's worth, I've been in a Dodge Nitro and I liked the sound the engine. Seemed to be pretty smooth. The Durango is more powerful so would expect, at the very least, a similar performance.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I have never owned one but have had friends with them and the transmission is a weak link in this car. It broke on both of my friends cars. I too like MAZ25 drive a Jeep. 
just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

At this rate I may also be going going down the Cherokee route


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> ended up getting a Jeep Cherokee


How do you find the Cherokee?

Would you recommend one?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dozza said:


> At this rate I may also be going going down the Cherokee route


That's not a bad thing. The Jeep is very sturdy. I had a fender-bender at the beginning of the year and whilst the silly woman mashed up her rather expensive sports car, the Jeep only had a scratch mark on it, which only I seemed to be able to spot (my colleagues were circling the car trying to find it but no luck!). Yes, it looks like a tank but that's the whole idea of owning a Jeep. I personally love the feeling of being quite high up and contrary to what a few people have said to me, it is really easy to park the car since I can see the front of my car just fine, without craning my neck and pulling a muscle!

You want a car that will give you performance (the Jeep Cherokee won't give you that much speed - it's far too heavy - top speed is about 190km/hr) and is also sturdy enough to withstand accidents, without turning into an aeroplane and flying through the air. The boot is also quite long - again, the more distance between me and the next legally-blind fool, the better!

Ok, having made my case for the Jeep, go with what you feel. We are not going to be the ones driving the car, you are! - therefore, as long as you like the car, then that should be reason enough for you to buy it. 
Do a search on car forums and they should give you all the good and bad points about the Durango and then make up your mind from there.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> How do you find the Cherokee?
> 
> Would you recommend one?


Bit more explanation in my earlier post but yes, I love my car! It even has a name. I was going to sell it a few months back but just could not bear to part with it! My colleague did call me stupid for wanting to sell a Jeep and then replace it with another. It has a good presence on the road and due to the fact you sit quite high up, it is also very easy to manoeuvre the car. To answer your question, yes, I would recommend one.

If you are looking for a reliable and safe 4x4 that's easy to drive, then yes, I would recommend it. If you are looking for speed, then no, the Jeep Cherokee is quite slow to accelerate (not a prob in Dubai but can be a hassle on the AUH-DXB highway) and is quite heavy - The Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8 would be your best best in that case (salivating at the thought of that car ). Fuel efficiency is reasonable - I get about 2 return journeys to AUH at an average speed of 160km/hr


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I also love my Jeep Cherokee


----------

